

Testing an idea - need a specific data set - sheraz

Hi HN, I have been looking for a list of every physical address known to the USPS. Does anyone know where I can get this? I've check the gov sites (USPS, HUD, Dept. of Commerce) but no luck. Thought I would ask here. Can anyone help?
======
vomjom
It's possible to extract the address ranges, street names, city, and state
using the TIGER/Line dataset. It won't give precise addresses (for example, if
the range is 200-300 and address 250 doesn't exist, it won't say that). It
also isn't that easy to deal with.

<http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/>

